# Type C different center piece



## fanwuq (Jan 14, 2009)

There appear to be at least 2 different versions of type C, both 2007 model which I recently ordered from DX.
One looks just like my old type C from C4Y, but feels smoother. The other has a strange center piece.





I'll edit this post after I assemble it to see if this feels different from the other cubes. So far, I see it has the advantage of making it easy to take off the center cap. Before, I used a razor blade to pop it off.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, i noticed this on my friends Type C, it feels like my other C when it was new, and it somewhat feels like a really nice storebought, the way the cubies are.

I think its a nice cube, and the caps are an improvement.


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 15, 2009)

Woah!!!

I just assembled it. It is much better than the previous type Cs. WTF2L!!!
Just amazing. I'm supposed to sell the cubes to the people of the cubing club, but I'm going to buy this one. (cubing club teacher bought them and I assemble them). My first type C sucks so badly compared to this cube. I can't believe it. It has a kind of floaty feeling like an Eastsheen. It has nice corner cutting (didn't measure yet, but should be around 30.) It feels almost just as fast as my springless cube! No lock ups and less pops than before, I think also slightly better corner cutting. Pretty much my dream cube.

Edit: That's without any lube at all. Now it never pops. My other types Cs pop like every 5-10 solves or so. Also, once again, this was assembled without the washers. With this cube, I can now finally get back into OH. I miss it so much. My type A just sucks for OH. I use it only for BLD because it is slow and sticky compared to a type C, advantage is that it doesn't pop. But that's no longer necessary with this cube. I just have to sticker it. You are right, it does feel like a nice RNA, only better corner cutting and no overspin.


----------



## Faz (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, I have it, It's my backup speedcube.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 15, 2009)

Um... How can I get one of these? Is there any way to guarantee what kind you get?


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't know. From my Deal extreme order of 6 cubes, it's random. I opened 3, so it's 1/3 so far. Hopefully at least 1 of the ones I haven't opened are also like this.


----------



## happa95 (Jan 15, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Woah!!!
> 
> I just assembled it. It is much better than the previous type Cs. WTF2L!!!
> Just amazing. I'm supposed to sell the cubes to the people of the cubing club, but I'm going to buy this one. (cubing club teacher bought them and I assemble them). My first type C sucks so badly compared to this cube. I can't believe it. It has a kind of floaty feeling like an Eastsheen. It has nice corner cutting (didn't measure yet, but should be around 30.) It feels almost just as fast as my springless cube! No lock ups and less pops than before, I think also slightly better corner cutting. Pretty much my dream cube.
> ...



WOAH! You have a cubing club? Can you explain how that works? Like, is your teacher actually better than you?


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 15, 2009)

If you ever want to sell any of them, I'd be happy to take one off your hands...


----------



## vloc15 (Jan 15, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Yeah, I have it, It's my backup speedcube.



so what is your main speedcube as of now??


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 17, 2009)

*Combo using only 1 type of cube!*

It turns out that I'm only gotten 1/6 good center piece type c.  But on the bright side, then other ones are also nice cubes! Much better than the type c I've ordered from C4Y a few months ago.

Also, I've made an important discovery that should multiply the number of all existing combos by 4. The lubed type C with CRC feels very different from the unlubed type C. For the first time ever, I feel that the unlubed cube is actually faster and smoother and pops less. It is the opposite way on my type A. CRC does magic for the type D, it turns from a horrible cube to a very fast one.
The option is that you can:
1. lube whole cube
2. don't lube cube
3. lube only corners
4. lube only edges.

1. Amazing corner cutting, over 35 degrees. Pops and feels a bit slow, but very controllable and stable. Makes ugly sound.
2. Floatly, smooth, fast. Best sound. Pleasant to hear and not so loud. No pop.
3. My favorite. Combination of best characteristics.
4. Pops, but feels choppy and fast.


----------



## Faz (Jan 17, 2009)

vloc15 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I have it, It's my backup speedcube.
> ...



type a third model. But this new cube is really nice I think. If only it could cut corners better. Only about 15 degrees atm. I think I will loosen it.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 17, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> There appear to be at least 2 different versions of type C, both 2007 model which I recently ordered from DX.
> One looks just like my old type C from C4Y, but feels smoother. The other has a strange center piece.
> 
> 
> ...



I have my type C with this...I use it as my one hand cube, but it is fairly good for 2H also 

Mine is from c4y by the way.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 17, 2009)

Wait... Do normal Cs not have those notches in the center pieces? I got mine from C4Y, and it has them. I just assumed it was normal.


----------

